# Looking for ideas for benches



## Ax-man (Apr 26, 2017)

I am looking for ideas for different style benches with backs on them using mostly flat sawn live edge chainsaw milled boards under 2 inch thickness and less than 12 inch width. Mostly I am interested in some different ways to attach the backs and for the legs without getting into a lot of joinery that takes a lot of time to assemble. 

If anyone can post up pics that would be great . I used to have pics of different benches but computers don't last forever and I lost many of the pics I had.


----------



## kimosawboy (Apr 26, 2017)

I did a few benches that were from a log home reno.
I think I just free handed them (no alaskan mill) and used screws and dowels.. 

G Vavra


----------



## Ax-man (Apr 27, 2017)

Nice looking bench. If you did that one freehand you did really good. Unfortunately at the moment I don't have a wide enough slab like your bench to attach the seat and the back to that one piece. The only way I could do that is to some how make two boards into one piece and I am not sure how to go about doing that.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 27, 2017)

Here is one part way done i did using an old truck tailgate for the back .
only pic i have has a saw sitting on it .the logs turned brown on the first bark peel ,they were more fir colored when i peeled them again .


----------



## Ax-man (Apr 28, 2017)

Never seen a bench done like that. I like it.


----------



## twoclones (May 2, 2017)

Most of mine are pretty heavy (hard to steal)


----------



## Ax-man (May 3, 2017)

Nice looking benches TC but those are just beyond my talent with a chainsaw. The one with the wagon wheels I can see doing if I had some wheels .


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 3, 2017)

I've been building these benches with lumber off my mill, for MANY years,






BUT, the one pictured, is made from PT lumber...

SR


----------



## Ax-man (May 4, 2017)

That is pretty much the design I have been looking for. Thanks . What angles are you using for the legs and back rest ??? Do they sell good?? I have made benches in the past and can't seem to get much money for them considering the work that goes into one to make it look presentable . This bench looks like something I can do with what I have on hand .


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 4, 2017)

I don't sell them, I give them away... lol

I've long since forgot the angles, I have a jig I set up that holds the pieces, and I keep one needed, of each part to set the saw with...






I use to nail them together, these days I screw them together.....also I use liquid nails.. After you make a few of them, you just no longer need any notes.

From time to time, I change them up a bit, make them bigger, leave the back off for a table ect...

SR


----------



## Ax-man (May 4, 2017)

You must be a very popular guy with your friends and relatives.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 5, 2017)

Ax-man said:


> You must be a very popular guy with your friends and relatives.


Those benches cost me near nothing but my time to build...

Over the years family and friends help you along the way, to get where you are and to be the person you are. I give a little extra back when I can, as I enjoy doing so.

In fact, I'm about to build a few, as we could use a few more of them around here, and I want to give my neighbor friend one for inviting us down there to his bon fire party's so often.

IF you can sell a few, GREAT have at it...

SR


----------

